# outside in zone 5



## oddball (May 24, 2011)

I know it is bad to move wild orchids but i want to know if i can bye some that would grow outside in southern NY. or is it stupid to evan try placing orchids outside year round


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (May 24, 2011)

There are several orchid species that will do well in Z 5....Cypripediums, especially reginae and parviflorum, should do fine for you if planted in the right place. Check out Ron Burch's site, http://www.gardensatposthill.com/index.htm
for some high quality, propagated plants.


----------



## Heather (May 25, 2011)

Make sure you buy from a reputable dealer.. 
New England Wild Flower Society, Ron Burch, Hillside all would be good choices! NOT Ebay. Not something dug up, but something propagated for sale please. 

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## John M (May 25, 2011)

Good advice here, Oddball. (Welcome, BTW!) Dug up plants often don't survive because so many of their roots get left behind and they are intimitely reliant on the particular soil chemistry and pH where they are growing in nature. The move to a garden is often just too much for them to take. However, propagated plants from a reputable nursery will do really well for you. They are grown from seed and not nearly as finicky as wild sourced plants. They have spent their whole lives in cultivation and artificial conditions are the sort of conditions that they like....it's what they're used to. So, please support the nurseries that propagate these plants and help nature along by not accepting wild collected plants.


----------



## NYEric (May 25, 2011)

Welcome from NYC!


----------



## Erythrone (May 25, 2011)

You can also try some Dactylorhizas (like D. maculata. Hardy in my USDA zone 3) or Bletilla striata (hardy for me too... but a shy bloomer here...).

And I agree with all the comments about reputable nursery...


----------



## likespaphs (May 25, 2011)

hi
you may want to start with a hybrid as they are often easier to grow


----------



## SlipperFan (May 25, 2011)

Welcome!

You might also try Robert's Flower Supply:
http://www.orchidmix.com/

And Orchids Limited:
http://www.orchidweb.com/default.aspx


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 26, 2011)

Sure it can be done. I'd do some reading up on it first though. Nursery propagated stuff is much better to start with for sure, but is a bit more pricey. I'd start with an easy Cyp species like C. parviflorum v. pubescens or as suggested a Cyp hybrid such as Gisela or Philipp. They seem to do OK in just about any native woodland soil. Ron Burch has good plants as does Hillside as does Vermont Ladyslipper...

Good luck


----------

